# Delayed Rating.



## Abraxas79 (Feb 7, 2016)

Is it still the case that in order to use the UBER app, riders need to rate their last drive ? So six months down the road someone needing to use UBER again, will rate their last driver, probably in a hurry pressing any star just to get to the next screen.

I keep seeing posts where people claim so and so Pax rated them a 1 or a 2, but there is no way of really knowing that for certain is there ? In my case a good 30% of my total trips remain unrated and suspect this average holds true for most. Just another way to obfuscate a bogus rating system.


----------



## glitched (Feb 5, 2016)

No, I took a ride myself 3-4 weeks ago, never rated him, and lost my ability to even rate him. Took another ride without rating previous.


----------



## B-kool (Feb 28, 2016)

Ask them politely to rate you, and state you hope the ride was one of a 5 star sort.


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

Theoretically riders can look the history and rate drivers if they really want to. 27% of my riders never rate on average.


----------



## glitched (Feb 5, 2016)

Bill Collector said:


> Theoretically riders can look the history and rate drivers if they really want to. 27% of my riders never rate on average.


We couldnt find that ability in the app.


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

glitched said:


> We couldnt find that ability in the app.


Rider once showed me my details from his history in his app. He also mentioned the ratings can be changed. Not hundred percent sure though.


----------



## glitched (Feb 5, 2016)

Bill Collector said:


> Rider once showed me my details from his history in his app. He also mentioned the ratings can be changed. Not hundred percent sure though.


Yeah, we see "not rated" and a bunch of options to contact support. 
The 2 ways i could think of is to contact support, or maybe it can be done on the website. Didnt want to deal with support, and didnt check the website.

But still, it's proof that after a certain number of days, the app no longer forces you to rate your previous driver before hiring a new driver.


----------

